# PVC Pipe



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

Lately I've been reading on line the many uses of using PVC pipe in your aquarium. What type of PVC pipe can I use in my tank? And is the best adhesive to use (silicone or hot Glue)? Want to add a couple hiding spaces in 50 gallon tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have used PVC pipe for a number of things in my tanks..no need to use the glue as it fits together pretty snugly..with a cap it is good for caves for plecos , loaches and such.just a straight tube will make redtail sharks quite happy..
i have used it to make a couple of different kinds of sponge filters..also for undergravel filters..i have even used it to make a tank divider for bigger fish..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

My advise on pvc.....the white pvc in homes is used for water supply lines, and black pvc is used for drains and sewage. I think that the white would be safer to use as the black can have leaching problems that the white wouldn't have.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some black tubing floats. Anything rated for drinking water is fish safe.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

As far as your adhesives go. I used a pvc pipe and aquarium silicone to decorate the pipe with the small aquarium gravel. That way it didn't look so "industrial" in the aquarium and the added weight kept the fish from moving it around. Most large pet stores will carry it and even some large hardware stores.
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/dap-28-oz-silicone-aquarium-sealant-00688.html#.UK0aCJGlsdU
The above link is a smaller tube but you can find them in the large caulk tubes like you use around the trim on your house. Just be sure they say aquarium safe.


----------



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

BV77 said:


> My advise on pvc.....the white pvc in homes is used for water supply lines, and black pvc is used for drains and sewage. I think that the white would be safer to use as the black can have leaching problems that the white wouldn't have.


Went out today and bought some PVC pipe. On one of them it says Black -ABS. I think I read somewhere that is not safe to use? Can use this in my tank? See picture









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think it is saying the black pipe is ABS, the white is PVC, they come from the same stamp or mold. ABS is not inherently toxic. A properly made polymer has a huge molecular weight and is very insoluble, all the monomer is gone if you don't smell styrene (which is very smelly). They use it Lego bricks now. But it is only a little denser than water, so short pieces can and do float (I put it in tanks for mbuna mammas to hide in). It can also degrade in UV light, so don't use it to plumb in sunlight. 

A PVC cutter is very useful for small diameter pipe.


----------



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

emc7 said:


> I think it is saying the black pipe is ABS, the white is PVC, they come from the same stamp or mold. ABS is not inherently toxic. A properly made polymer has a huge molecular weight and is very insoluble, all the monomer is gone if you don't smell styrene (which is very smelly). They use it Lego bricks now. But it is only a little denser than water, so short pieces can and do float (I put it in tanks for mbuna mammas to hide in). It can also degrade in UV light, so don't use it to plumb in sunlight.
> 
> A PVC cutter is very useful for small diameter pipe.


Okay. I think that is what it's saying too . Going to set 50 gal up tomorrow , and the PVC for hiding spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

